# asus prime201 stay on recovery and do not reboot



## chasosa (May 7, 2012)

*after downgrade to .15 root install cwm recovery and now my asus 201 stay on recovery and do not reboot .Please help.*


----------



## doktaphex (Apr 8, 2012)

You'll need to do this:

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]*Option 1a*[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Don't be afrai[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]d, your Prime should be recoverable. This is the good news. The bad news is, that you need quite some knowledge of ADB.[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]To recover your Prime (most likely) you need the following:[/background]
A working ADB setup (please google that if you don't have it, "tutorial setup adb" or something like that should do the trick)
The USB-Cable to connect the Prime to your PC
A few minutes time
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Now do the following:[/background]
Make sure your Prime is in Recovery mode (CWM)
Open a cmd line on your pc
Type: "_adb shell_"
You should see a "#" now
Once you have that "#", please type: _dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p4 bs=100 count=1_ and press _[Enter]_
Now type: _dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p3 bs=16 count=1_ and press _[Enter]_
Exit the shell and reboot your Prime via CWM
It should not reboot to CWM automatically now. It either boots your ROM or is stuck at the splash screen. If it is stuck, boot to recovery and install any ROM you want.
This was taken from Diamondback's thread over on xda, but I was actually the first tester of this method that was devised by a legend on [background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]#asus-transformer freenode irc channel.[/background]


----------

